# Carol's Daughter



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried "Carol's Daughter" products?

www.carolsdaughter.com

I saw her on HSN the other night. While she may have started out in her kitchen, I guess her products are now mass produced. 

Any thoughts???


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 24, 2008)

I have 2 initial thought:

1) GOOD for her and...
2) can I have that little curly headed baby on her website
s front page?


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 24, 2008)

OMG! She has big time celeb reps!

http://www.carolsdaughter.com/category/bath+&+body.do

Again, GOOD for her! What an inspiration.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh gosh, that baby is cute, isn't he?

My girlfriend just told me her salt scrubs are amazing. 

Yes, good for her....I sighed when they said,"OK..we had $300 of the hair butters..and they are all gone." 

That was in less than five minutes!


----------



## 7053joanne (Jul 24, 2008)

I had bought a lotion from her company a while back.  It was pretty nice but I prefer my own stuff.  Great for her though.  It's nice to hear she made it


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 24, 2008)

I've never tried her stuff but her hair lotion gave me inspiration to mix my own and it works great!


----------



## Serenegoddess (Jul 25, 2008)

Yup, shes attracting big names (celebs). Not that popular over here but I'm guessing its a matter of time before the company becomes big in the UK.


----------



## brian0523 (Aug 5, 2008)

I wonder how long she was in business before she got on HSN?


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 5, 2008)

I *think* I remember her from soap forums about 8 years ago...


----------



## brian0523 (Aug 5, 2008)

It would be interesting to see what ingredients she's using now selling on HSN as compared to before HSN.

I had a friend who sold skin care on HSN, and before they took on her line, they forced her to make changes to the formulas to bring costs down. I recall she had to substitute Olive Oil with Canola Oil as one example.  

Anyway, the products suffered because of the changes, and her customer base was not happy about it at all.  Eventually, the line failed.

HSN didn't care about preserving the integrity of her line - it all came down to the numbers for them.  Sad.


----------



## divaxtrema (Aug 6, 2008)

> I saw her on HSN the other night. While she may have started out in her kitchen, I guess her products are now mass produced.
> 
> Any thoughts???



I do have one thought...I am SUPER jealous!  Good for her though....makes my homemade products look ruff
Did they move the red headed baby...can't find him/her anywhere!  Don't know why I want to see him/her so bad...lol...you have have got me curious!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't find that baby anywhere! He was in the bottom left hand corner of the front page!


----------



## divaxtrema (Aug 6, 2008)

I figured they moved the baby since I scoured the website!
Thanks for looking anyway...[/quote]


----------



## PixieWick (Aug 6, 2008)

never heard of her or her company before today sorry .. no feedback on it


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 6, 2008)

brian0523 said:
			
		

> It would be interesting to see what ingredients she's using now selling on HSN as compared to before HSN.
> 
> I had a friend who sold skin care on HSN, and before they took on her line, they forced her to make changes to the formulas to bring costs down. I recall she had to substitute Olive Oil with Canola Oil as one example.
> 
> ...



That is very sad? Sometimes it doesn't pay to adjust anything for anyone just to sell something.


----------



## soaper41 (Aug 18, 2008)

I was in New York in May.
I visited her store and it was nicely laid out.
Not to much soap but plenty of other skin and hair products.
She has a hair cream that contains corn and soy as her first 2 oils.
Not a fan of soy oil but it spread nicely and my hair didn't freak.
I sampled about 8 products overall.
I am happy for her and she deserves the success.

Down the street from Carol's Daughter about 2 blocks is another woman by the name of Karen.
Her company is called Karen's Body Beautiful.
She is a soaper and she also makes lotion, creams, scrubs, etc.
Her kitchen is in the middle of her showroom.
Any time you walk in her staff is creating products right before your eyes and Karen is in the back with her child on her back bottling, labeling and pricing.
I really enjoyed the energy and design of her shop.

http://www.karensbodybeautiful.com/


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 26, 2008)

I first heard of the company years ago. A friend of mine gave me one of her books. She had her ingredients listed in it and I actually learned to make what I wanted for myself. I am not wild about a lot of the oils and chemicals she used so I make my own substitutions. I'm glad for her success but I can't afford what she sells.


----------

